# Reloading components



## VA Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

Who in the Pensacola and surrounding area has the best prices on reloading components? Mainly concerned with pistol components.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

I'll be intrested to see what pops up on this thread....but from what I've seen, its few and far between for selection....and It's gonna hurt your wallet. Best thing you can do is go in with another reloader and buy on-line in bulk to split the shipping and hazmat fees.
Other option is to hit the gun shows.
If there is a reasonable local option Id love to know about it as well.


----------



## VA Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

True for the splitting of the shipping and Hazmat.


----------



## smithnsig (Mar 28, 2012)

I got a deal on 1,000 Federal small pistol primers at Buck and Bass. They were on sale.

There are no bullets to be had locally. I buy from Precision Delta. They have jacketed FMJ for less than others have plated.

Styx usually has the powder I need. I don't quite load enough to have big enough orders to offset the Hazma


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I think Rangers in FWB had a good selection of reloading stuff last time I was in there. I was after reactive targets.


----------



## cpn.jp (Aug 3, 2011)

Ranger's for me. They have more in-store stock than anywhere I've found.Very nice people too. Next would be BassPro in Spanish Fort.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

My friend sells components at local gunshows. He has bullets in 1C lots, powder, primers and some dies for about the best price you'll find around here.

He lives off Michigan Ave, PM me and I'll give you his contact info.

Rick


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Pm sent to you Rick.... Thanks....


----------

